# Greek tanker Orfeas hijacked off Abidjan, Ivory Coast [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

around 0100 LT Oct 6 2012

More...


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

"Vessel’s AIS signal was last spotted at around 1900 UTC Oct 6 in position 01 46N 000 36W"

For the benefit of those who are not familiar with this relatively new item of ship's equipment, “AIS” stands for “Automated Information System”. It consists of a small information transponder that has been required on all ships since 2005. It was just coming into use at the time when I sailed on my last ship and, like everything else on the bridge, I was required to become qualified to operate it. 

The AIS transmits a signal indicating the ships identity, type of cargo, present position, origin, destination and course-and-speed; and also receives similar signals from other ships. It is tied in with the ship's GPS (navigation system) and ARPA (radar display). Physically, the AIS consists of a small, clearly-marked electronic box on the bridge which any knowledgeable pirate could switch off, or break, in about one second. I'm only surprised that the pirates left it on as long as they did, which would seem to indicate that these particular pirates probably weren't very knowledgeable about maritime matters.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Klaatu83 said:


> For the benefit of those who are not familiar with this relatively new item of ship's equipment, “AIS” stands for “Automated Information System”.


Actually it is known at IMO as an Automatic _Identification _System, although the signal transmitted does carry other coded information in addition to the identity of the vessel. For more information see

http://www.imo.org/OurWork/Safety/Navigation/Do***ents/227.pdf


----------

